# Took My Mother's Levothyroxine Yesterday...



## JEH4444 (Aug 12, 2017)

So I took my mother's 88mg Levo yesterday and today. Just wanted to try it to get rid of this inner-weakness, this air hunger of fatigue. Wanted to say I felt nothing yesterday, but today, I feel irritable in addition to even more weak. I am lying on the couch and can scarcely speak. I get so tired of trying to convince myself that I feel okay, of getting hyped up and then coming back down. I have no idea why I feel like a puppet with a user who is too weak to move me.

How should I feel after two days on Levo? I am 189 lbs.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

First, please don't take prescription medication without a doctor's guidance. It's dangerous and no one where wants to see you get hurt or ill.

Secondly, levo takes weeks before its full impact is felt. You make dosage changes every six weeks because it takes that long. So, while you might feel slightly different after only two days of meds, any real impact would be basically nothing.

Go to a doctor and tell him/her about your symptoms. Ask for a basic thyroid panel to include TSH, free t4 and free t3. Don't take any more of your mom's medication.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Does Mom know you took her medication?
If you feel that bad go to the ER or urgent care facility.

There are both federal and state laws that make using or sharing prescription drugs illegal. 
If you take a pill that was prescribed to someone else or give that pill to another person, not only is it against the law, it's extremely dangerous.


----------

